# Ultegra VS Dura Ace



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I curently ahve the Ultegra 6700 cassette. Other than the weight is the Dura Ace 7900 cassette worth the added cost ???


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Definitely not.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No. Not unless you want something that wears out a little faster.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

I believe there are 3/4 titanium rings on these, they are lighter but do not last as long go with the ultegra version.


----------



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

what is the reason for the dura ace having shorter life span?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Naixed said:


> what is the reason for the dura ace having shorter life span?


Like stated before. They have 3-4 titanium cogs that will wear much faster than their steel coumnterparts found on the Ultegra cassette.


----------



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Like stated before. They have 3-4 titanium cogs that will wear much faster than their steel coumnterparts found on the Ultegra cassette.


Product Description of Dura ace cassette reads:
_Titanium sprockets receive a superior surface treatment to increase durability by approximately 30%_

So one would figure longer lasting over ultegra counter part?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Naixed said:


> Product Description of Dura ace cassette reads:
> _Titanium sprockets receive a superior surface treatment to increase durability by approximately 30%_
> 
> So one would figure longer lasting over ultegra counter part?


Increase durability over non treated titanium.

Listen, you can run what you want but it is common knowledge that titanium cogs dont last as long as steel. Treated or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Increase durability over non treated titanium.
> 
> Listen, you can run what you want but it is common knowledge that titanium cogs dont last as long as steel. Treated or not. :thumbsup:


+1
not worth the cost to save 50 grams of weight, IMHO


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I run both. Get the Ultegra unless you like spending a lot more money on cassettes.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for replies I will stick with my Ultegra


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

no 

dont buy what you cant afford to replace


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

I've always been a DA diehard, and I need to replace a cassette but £130 (getting on for $200) is just ridiculous (and that's a discounted price). 

Ultegra is a bit more than a third of that price. You have to really want to save those 50 grams.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Stick with Dura Ace for components where people can see the logo... wait... did I say that out loud?


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Speaking as a Campy user...

I have Record on my bike apart from the cassette, which is Chorus. It's basically the same argument; Record has 3 ti cogs, super record has 6 and costs as much as a year's worth of FMBs, and if you're on the big cogs a lot then they will wear out faster than you can ask your bank manager for another loan to buy the next one.

Chorus has an all steel cassette, and lasts and lasts. I'd imagine it's the same for Shimano; stick with Ultegra cassette for longevity.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

That is what I plan on doing ... sell my DA cassette when I get it, as it is in the wrong size and get an Ultegra ... Spare change for something else ...


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

There is a difference in the number of gears on a common carrier between DA and Ultegra. On an 11-28 the largest 3 gears are on a common carrier for both DA and Ultegra. The DA has the next 2 gears on a common carrier where the Ultegra has separate gears with a spacer between them. Those gears are used a lot and the separate gears can dig into an aluminum hub. Its not just the titanium or lighter weight that makes the DA more expensive.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ultegra


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

If its a race only wheelset go with dura ace. Training or other ultegra. Then again if you different cassette materials you might want a different chain. 

Sent using my retarded blackberry


----------

